# Alicante airport Long Term Parking



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Can anyone advise a reliable long term car parking in El Altet ?


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

We have used *Victoria Parking* a few times and have been happy with them.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

We've used Victoria as well, but there is one on the right when you have come off the motorway just before the airport that advertises I think with the option of €360 a year, and you can take the car out as many times as you like throughout the year. Theres an advertising board up with the name

We've always used Claus Parking since using Victoria before, as they have tended to be cheaper


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

If I recall someone came in and started a thread about one particular company(which one I don't know because shaming companies is not allowed :noidea to avoid as their car had been driven around whilst they were gone.

All I can say is with lack of knowing which company that is make sure you photograph and record all mileage, fuel, oil levels and even the condition of the inside and outside of the car just in case.


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> If I recall someone came in and started a thread about one particular company(which one I don't know because shaming companies is not allowed :noidea to avoid as their car had been driven around whilst they were gone.
> 
> All I can say is with lack of knowing which company that is make sure you photograph and record all mileage, fuel, oil levels and even the condition of the inside and outside of the car just in case.


Very good advice indeed,I suspect that was the case with the German chap,we had to wait for more than an hour before a young man drove up also my CD was missing !

The 2nd company siphon the petrol,I got in very late and tired and did not checked till the next day,guess no point in complaining because you still need them till end of contract


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks DunWorkin,Stravinsky and Pazcat for your replies,hope this new company is better and reliable


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Has anyone use lowcostparking ?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

celia50 said:


> Has anyone use lowcostparking ?


Nope 

I'll be honest with you, having parked for over 6 years, you really arent going to get much any cheaper than Claus and Victoria. Plus, in view of what has been said about people using cars whilst you are away etc, at least you know these can be trusted (from my experience)

Another one my neigbours have used for years (near Claus) is Ascars, web site Parking Ascars Alicante - Alicante airport Parking


----------



## Crab eater (Sep 13, 2013)

Plane Parking are pretty good.
Valet parking (drop off and pick up at Departures) and also give a basic wash.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I've used Seguro Parking a couple of times for shortish trips but they do long term too. They pick up your car at departures and hand it back when you get back and wash it for you too. Very good service in my experience. Not sure on cost for long term though.

But really isn't it easier getting a taxi rather than spending that amount of money?


----------



## 111KAB (Aug 3, 2012)

celia50 said:


> Has anyone use lowcostparking ?


Not in Alicante but I use them in Palma de Mallorca. Good service there with quick pick up upon arrival and helpful mini-bus drivers (help with cases) - car park at PMI can be dusty and parking a bit haphazard. Friend just went back to UK for 3 weeks and actually cheaper to park at airport (AENA) rather than Low Cost.


----------

